# Jogador atingido por raio perde a perna



## ecobcg (1 Set 2009 às 13:01)

_Médio do FC Nordsjaelland teve que amputar a perna depois de ser atingido por um raio durante um treino.


O jogador dinamarquês, Jonathan Richter, atingido por um raio durante um treino no mês de Julho, teve que amputar a perna esquerda, do joelho para baixo, informou a família do jogador no site do clube esta terça-feira.


O médio de 24 anos do FC Nordsjaelland, da primeira divisão dinamarquesa, foi atingido por um raio a 20 de Julho durante um treino no estádio Hvidovre em Copenhaga, e estava nos cuidados intensivos desde então.


A parte inferior da perna esquerda teve que ser amputada no passado Domingo e de acordo com a família, a saúde de Jonathan tem melhorado consideravelmente. _


http://desporto.sapo.pt/futebol/int...9/09/01/jogador_atingido_por_raio_perde_.html


----------

